# There goes the workbench!



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I am not sure if this is good or not.

My wife took a spoon carving class at the Homestead Heritage Woodworking School. Well she came home last night with a darn nice spatula, spoon, and Ladle. 
I was in the middle of cleaning up my shavings from spending the day at the lathe, with no "Honey Dos to do" so she joined me and I lost my work bench, and while she was looking at the band saw, said that doesn't look to hard to learn, is it?

Well this morning was spent cleaning one of the shelves that was piled with junk to clean everything off the work bench so she can have some room with a 9' x 11' workshop space it will be tight but, heck we will be together. I got everything cleaned up and she came out and suggested that after lunch we take a "quick run past Woodcraft. Oh, and by the way did you know that Lie-Neilson will be having a road show in Dallas on April 29th, they sure have some nice stuff!"
Not sure where this is going but Heck if she is looking at Lie-Neilson stuff it is a win win for me!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Nothin better than having your wife join you in the shop.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

did she used to be the kind that runs away or jumps up when you threaten to turn on any shop machine?
if so, then i may be in danger aswell!

though in reality i think we all like it when the other one shows interest in our passion.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

My wife is planning to join me in the shop. She's very interested in scroll sawing now, but, can see that intrese expanding. I think when she starts working with me she'll see the need for tools that I've bought.

You're a lucky man. Give her the dagum workbench. It'll be worth it.

Pop


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I could think of many advantages to having the wife in the workshop as well as the disadvantages. One of the disadvantages I would keep one eye open for would be, the wife developing a higher skill level than you and taking over the shop. LOL On the bright side sharing the shop with the wife will give you that quality time together to nurture each other with. Who else would you want to plan expanding the work space with, and future tool purchases.

While my wife supports my woodworking and some of my enthusiasm, I would be a happy man if my wife were to join me in the shop.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Make your own "Honey Do" list for her, at the very least that has to feel like a small victory.


----------



## ChrisForthofer (Jan 1, 2010)

My Fiance loves to work on projects with me, I have been teaching her the various tools as we go and she is getting pretty comfortable with most all of them. Its not only fun to work together with her but as others mentioned its a great way to show her why you need that $700 Festool outfit for sanding because the crappy Dewalt ROS is shaking her poor hand to pieces and covering her in dust  Seriously though, it also gives her some perspective on the items she is putting on her honey-do list which helps as well.

Chris.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Are you kidding me? If you get her on board, it will be easier to talk her into MORE SPACE since she will have a vested interest!

I am having trouble getting LOML interested in the shop beyond how clean it is… (she helps me sweep up and sort things). I would love to have her out there engaged in a project with me…


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

This is definitely a "spouse gloat".


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I got the wife interested in bicycles, and now we both have road and full suspension mountain bikes. We 
have slowed down a little, no more TOSRV's (Tour of the Swan River Valley) or rides up to Stuart Peak, a
mostly granny gear 8 mile ride up and being thankful for disc brakes on the way down, but we just finished
the spring tune ups and the snow is melting off. She has her music, plays drums, piano, guitar & bass and
I have my workshop. Spending time together is wonderful, and even better when you are both enjoying
the same hobby. Hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't get me wrong….I love my wife…..I've had to to stay married for 34 years, but I don't want her nowhere near my woodshop…..We made a deal a long time ago….. You stay out of my shop, and I'll stay out of your sewing and quilting room….. In fact, I don't like anyone in my shop but me…....Too many distractions can get you in trouble. My wife is really good with her hands (she owns her own beauty shop, I guess that's why), and does all kinds of crafts, but my shop is off-limits….lol. I've always been in there alone, and that's how I like it…....So….. I gues I'm on the other side of the fence on this one…....

Edit: We do all sorts of things together, but I have my limits…...)


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

*Make your own "Honey Do" list for her, at the very least that has to feel like a small victory.*

This cracked me up!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, be still, my heart.

The END of EVER having to justify a tool purchase …...


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Does she have a "day job" to pay for all the new toys? LOL!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you better start on a new fully equipt shop now
before you know it you ain´t welcome in the old anylonger …. LOL
it´s great to hear others have such suportive wifes and even better to hear 
when you work together with them in the shop

take care and ejoy the time
Dennis


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

Greg, you found me out.

Bluepine38 I use to ride randoniers and last year she put her foot down and told me after 20 years of marriage, No more, you need to stay home more.

All in all I am glad, so far this week we have gotten two new spatulas and two new Kitchen spoons.

the only power tool she has any interest in is the band saw to rough shape her carving blanks. Although all of a sudden I have two or three plans for shaving horses on my desk.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

it sound like you have to learn her or yourself to use a chainsaw . a froe and a few axes
beside the drawknifes ... LOL 
before you know it she will haule big trees home to the driveway 

Dennis


----------



## ocwoodworker (Mar 5, 2010)

My first thought was.." your wife doesn't have a honey do list?" I honestly don't think I've ever met a husband who didn't have one.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

NBeener wrote: "Oh, be still, my heart.
The END of EVER having to justify a tool purchase ……
--Neil "

Well, my wife doesn't work in my shop with me and I'm pretty sure she never will but I have* never* had to justify or hear a single complaint about any tool purchase that I have ever made. (gloat)

Guess she's a keeper.


----------



## trainwreck (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm single and would love to drool over "tool porn" (tool catalogs). And really….shopping AND power tools? I'm IN, baby! ALL IN! LOL


----------



## LeviStarkey (Mar 26, 2011)

I am not envious. my ol' lady does pottery, quilts, and knits. She has her hobbies and I have mine. I need some time to myself to think. The woodshop and the woods are the best place to be by yourself in my opinion . You won't see me throwing a pot or making a blanket and I don't want to see her building cabinets. We love to do other stuff together and we do a lot, but the shop is mine.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been married 35 years and would love to have my wife in my workshop with me. Been reading the good posts… As for my buying tools… it's never been a problem for me. I've got all the tools I want. I don't have anymore room LOL! But I was smart over the years. Here is what I did. Being the classy guy that I am, every year on our wedding anniversary,I would take her out to eat. Wait… wait… like I said, I'm a classy guy, and I would take her out to eat at the Home Depot food court. Their hot dogs and sausages are great. Wait… wait… I'm very, really extra classy because after we ate, I would always offer to go back into the store and buy her tools that I didn't even own!


----------

